# Doubles Tips from DoubleForDouble



## doublefordouble (Aug 17, 2022)

Hey Everyone!

I have some doubles tips at around evens and the first one is....

Melbourne City v Wellington Phoenix
*Melbourne City*
Wed 17th Aug 10:30
Australia Cup

Avondale v Brisbane Roar
*Over +2.50 Goals*
Wed 17th Aug 10:30
Australia Cup

*Odds @ 2.0400*


----------

